# Rabbit eye question



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey all,

So my rabbit occasionally over the past couple of weeks has sometimes got water on their fur under their eye. The eye itself looks ok (not scratched, weeping or etc.) and it doesn't have any gunk underneath the eye either. Each time I inspect it everything looks clear to me minus the wet fur (also checked his fur and there seems to be no flakiness or mites.)

I am not sure if it's something to do with their eye or if he is just rubbing his face in his water bottle or something. It's been twice on his right eye. It's dry again now but I am just wondering if it's something to be concerned over?

He's 13 weeks old and I've had him since he was just over 6 weeks. It's only started happening over the past couple of weeks. He is still eating normally and has the same activity levels (extremely active and mischievous.)

He does not have sawdust in his cage - it's a home made cage and the bottom is lined with lino tiles and the litter tray uses those wooden pellets so it cannot be an allergy either I don't think. His cage is near the fireplace but we put a board behind the cage to try and stop any potential draft from the fireplace.

Anyone got any insight? I was thinking if it happens one more time to consult my vet.

Thanks to anyone who can help.

Oh and a picture of my baby just because he is so cute. :001_wub:









(He was watching TV)


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Well he certainly looks well and happy 

Sorry no advice other than as you have mentioned, get him checked out by vet, it's possible he could have a low grade eye infection that is troubling him. Vet can also check for any abnormality with eye structure or lids. Hope all is well


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Best to get him checked over by a vet.

Could possibly be teeth problems.
I know you said he is eating fine but so did 2 of mine and they were both dental buns.
Does he eat plenty of hay? Although this wont stop teeth problems if he has them it can help.


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

He eats loads of hay and is always chewing something (he always has wood and a thick corrugated cardboard box as well as other things like balls and so on in his cage and these toys are used constantly.) His eye is currently dry again but if it follows the usual trend in a day or so it may show some wetness again. I'll definitely consult a vet if it comes back another time as our vet is really good. Thanks.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would deffinatly consult a vet, it could well be root issues, they wouldnt stop him eating, but if left untreated can be very painful

i wouldnt have thought eye infection, as if it was an infection the discharge would be coloured, not clear. but i wouldnt rule it out without seeing the eye myself

also where did you get him from? rabbits shouldnt leave mum untill they are 8 weeks old, at 6 weeks they are only just starting to wean really, and still need some complimentary milk from mum


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

I would also say get him checked out, it could be his teeth or maybe the tear duct itself, but without seeing it, it is hard to tell.
Has he been sneezing at all?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Darwin had a really weepy eye while he was away from the other rabbits, to the point he had a bald patch, but since he has been re-bonded its all dryed up and looking fine! I think he was just pining. I wonder if it may be a similar thing with your little guy, as he has not long been on his own?

BTW, he looks just like my Hope did. And he looks just like Chester! (owned by Tink82)

*Heidi*


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah I was worried about a potential root problem, as I've read about similar things with other small animals and my parents guinea pig was a recent victim.  That's why I'll be calling my vet tomorrow morning and asking if they can just quickly give him a check up.

I do intend to get him a bunny friend once he's old enough to be neutered - this is fine right? I was going to get a spayed female for company or something like that as I heard male/female pairs are easiest to bond?

The other day he had a few little sneezes when he was out for his daily play but I haven't heard any from him today.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Emz

It could be genetic, I would ask the person/pet shop you got him from if they have had any other eye problems with the rest of his litter.

The wooden pellets use pin dust, and this can also cause allergy problems.

Dental problems in young rabbits are very common, I would find a very good rabbit vet, who will need to put him under anesthetic to take a proper look at his teeth and take 2 skull xrays to determine that the teeth roots arnt pressing on his tear duct. (i had this done with my George cost about £70, but its well worth the relief)

It sounds like either way he has a blockage in his tear dutch, that needs to be investigated by a good rabbit vet.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Darwin had a really weepy eye while he was away from the other rabbits, to the point he had a bald patch, but since he has been re-bonded its all dryed up and looking fine! I think he was just pining. I wonder if it may be a similar thing with your little guy, as he has not long been on his own?
> 
> BTW, he looks just like my Hope did. And he looks just like Chester! (owned by Tink82)
> 
> *Heidi*


sounds to me like his eye is probably always like this but the others love him so much that they keep it clean for him. it might be worth asking for it to be looked at next time hes at the vets


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Emz said:


> Yeah I was worried about a potential root problem, as I've read about similar things with other small animals and my parents guinea pig was a recent victim.  That's why I'll be calling my vet tomorrow morning and asking if they can just quickly give him a check up.
> 
> I do intend to get him a bunny friend once he's old enough to be neutered - this is fine right? I was going to get a spayed female for company or something like that as I heard male/female pairs are easiest to bond?
> 
> The other day he had a few little sneezes when he was out for his daily play but I haven't heard any from him today.


some times the teeth roots can effect the whole sinus system and cause sneezing. Hoping he'll be ok! it really is worth letting who ever you got him from know if you do have any problems, so they can stop breading from his parents


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

I had already asked from the person I got the bunny from (a friend's girlfriend) and there was no other issues like that with any of the relatives though I'll give them word about it again if the vet confirms there is a problem so they know to be careful. Also ouch £70, wouldn't be so bad if I wasn't made redundant Christmas Eve. I still have some "animal only money" saved up though, so I can stretch to that. Don't care what I need to pay though really, I just want his eyes to be normal. Thanks for all the information guys I did look around online but nothing beats asking experienced owners instead.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the best long term solution is to get him a friend who will worship him and clean him all day long. But its well worth checking everything is going to be ok long term with your vet first.

I have to bathe my Georges eye everyday, as he must have suffered some trauma or a major infection to his eye before him and his brother were dumped at my vets, there were both the same 1 doddgy watery eye. He loves having his eye washed its been a great way of bonding with him, as Miffy was on her own before I got him she doesnt really clean him for me. If your buns eye gets crusty with the salty tears just soak it with cooled boiled salty water.


----------



## fluffybordercollie (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi

I used to work with a specialist eye vet and he had a look at all my bunnies eyes one of them had a watery eye and he just said it was a tiny scratch in the corner he only managed to see it with his special magnifying thing but it was nothing to worry about. It could be something as simple as that but I would get it checked just in case it's an underlying problem that could potentially get worse.

Hopefully your bunny will be fine though :thumbup:


----------

